# Get better soooooooooon AJ! We miss you!



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought I would open a thread for our dear friend AJ !!!!!!!!  Overworked and now a bit sick!!!!  Most of you who have been on this thread for awhile have probably got trememdous support and love from Aj, not to speak of lots of sound advice always threaded with some humour.  I personally could not have got through the build up to my 2WW, the actual 2WW without both AJ and JO - who nursed me through bouts of madness, hysteria, depression and elation all in a period of 13 days!!!  (I think we should start a come back JO thread as well!!!!)

So i was hoping that when AJ tumbled out of her sick bed, online, and opened FF, she would see her own thread with lots of get well wishes and know how much she is supported here as well, not only her supporting all of us.  

So i hope you get better soon AJ - i miss you!!!!!!


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

What a FANTASTIC idea Safarigirl.  You are so thoughtful

Yes, I miss you too AJ .. your cleverness, insight, generosity, meticulousness (is there such a word ?!), humour, hens, stories, strength, caring, love, kindness, positivity and much, much more.  You are such a special friend to all of us.  Can't wait to have you back.  I have been looking at 'our' hill recently and thinking of you !

You have been so sweet to me through all my ups and downs.  You have that special skill of making someone feel really cared about and special.  I hope you are getting all the care you deserve. 

Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Aj

I had noticed your absence and wondered where you were.

Hope you are on the mend and look forward to seeing you post again soon....

Take care 

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Your posts are always a joy to read - funny, informative, kind and so strong.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

AJ,

We miss you sooo much. It is not the same on FF without you. As the girls have said you have the special gift of knowing exactly the right thing to say at the right time. I know that you have helped me on several occasions, especially when I am feeling extra sorry for myself and thinking no one cared. You are always there for us and I think it's a great idea by Safari-girl to let you know how much we all think of you. I really hope you are feeling better again soon and that fab partner of yours is spoiling you rotten!!

Sending you a great big hug and wishing you a speedy recovery,

Lots of love,
Bel,xx


----------



## badger b (Sep 11, 2005)

Ditto to what everyone has said,miss you AJ.

Thank you for your support during my treatment at Ceram, yougave me a bit of a pep up when i was feeling low and despondant.Hope you get better real soon hon.


much love n hugs,

badger


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Ditto from me as well!

We certainly miss on the thread AJ.  You helped me too during my 2ww, especially with the image of my embies taking a dive for cover during a hairy taxi drive! 

Hope you get better real soon sweetie.
  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## sandyw (Jun 4, 2005)

Me too AJ hun- you are such a source of strength  and inspiration to us all

Hope you feel better really soon

love Sandy


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

AJ,

Same here!  You are the best and we miss you.  You have helped me considerably in the last few months when I was so low, and I only wish I could return the favour.

However we all need  a break from routine, so rest up and come back when the time feels right.

lots of love, 

roze


----------



## nugs (Jan 6, 2005)

Get better soon AJ.  I miss your posts too although I don't have much time to post myself these days. Wishing you and BFP soon. xxxx Nugsxxxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

What a  lovely idea - you've all put it soo well girls - AJ - we miss you - hope you're feeling better really soon chuck!

Deb X


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi AJ

I've been wondering and wondering where you are and how you are. So sorry you have been overworked and now poorly. It is time to put yourself first girl. I hope your plans are still in place for tx in November.

Wishing you lots and lots of love and a very speedy recovery. Looking foward to hearing all your news when you feel up to joining us all again. Like everyone else I really miss your posts.

Crusoe
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI AJ,  

Hope you have been well enough to read all your posts and good wishes from your FF friends.  I do hope you are feeling better soon.   Sending you a sunny day, flowers and hugs 
  ^  



Love,
Bonnie


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

i can't add anything more to what the other FF's have said but I want to send you a hug to hopefully cheer your day up.  Take care hun, and wishing you a speedy recovery.

   

Schmoo x


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi AJ,

I miss you too..take care and look after yourself...thinking of you

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

AJ, Huge hugs!!! Hope you are feeling better very soon. As you can see all your FF friends miss you & can't wait to have you back.

Sasha xxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

aww AJ - I hope you get better soon too - i miss your long and funny posts - its so muchharder to keep up without your news bulletins 
thinking of you 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

AJ - I miss your wit, wisdom and most of all your sense of humour! Get well soon hun.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi AJ

You have always been kind to me, of which I will never forget, get well soon, and heres hoping for a   on your next cycle at IM

Love

Marina

xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Just bumping this up, so that when Aj comes on the board she can read all her lovely messages ....

Hope you feeling better


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

okay Aj - i know you are almost better to read your messages ......


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

AJ,
Wow, what a fan club! And you deserve it so much.  

Like everyone has said, we all love your posts and miss it when you're not around. Hope you don't feel under any pressure to 'contribute' if and when you're not up to it, but when you do, we'll all still be here. Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well, what a stinker. Hope you feel better soon and can start to move ahead with your own plans.

Hope all goes well for you from now on.
Lots and lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey AJ

Sorry you have been poorly - WE MISS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are too much a part of this board to be allowed time off sick 

Lots of love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I just wanted to bump this thread up and remind AJ that we all miss you so much.

Thinking of you
Crusoe


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Yes, hows AJ where are you? hope all is better, hope to speak soon with you again. 

Love

marina


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Just bumping this up again.

Would love to see you back here soon AJ.

Crusoe
xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I know .... i miss you too .....


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

AJ

Thank you for being there when I needed help and encouragement.  I hope your back on form soon.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

...and me too.  Life just isn't the same without all your stories, as well as your care and empathy.  Please come back, but only when you are ready of course.  Really hoping things are going well for you. 
Bluebell xx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

OMG......I've been browsing through threads I've missed and came across my very own dedicated thread!!!!!  Safarigirl did email me to say take a look, but I never imagined THIS!!  I can't stop smiling and crying at the same time.  I am so touched!  I really, really wish I'd seen this when I could have done with it.  I just don't know what to say (by the way, I've emptied out my inbox a little, sorry girls.)

What can I say......well, here goes:  I am so thrilled to discover that ROZE is PREGNANT!!!!!!!  That is the best news I've had in a long, long time.  Delighted for you sweetheart.  You've IMed me and I haven't emailed you yet but there was no indication of your good news.  Thrilled for you!!   Safarigirl - you are so thoughtful, thank you.  Hope the babe is doing well in its cosy home.  Thank you so much ladies, I am really touched.  Katie (AlmaMay), so sorry hun to see your last tx wasn't the one for you and I hope you and your lovely hubby all the luck in the world for 2007.  Bel, thinking of you too.  Love to you all.  Choked of London. xxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

AJ,

Can't believe it took you this long to find this thread!   

Hope you are well and enjoying the New Year.

x,
Katie


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Dear AJ

So happy your now back, I know a good few that have missed you terribly Crusoe is one of them, I wish you every success for your next cycle at IM and remember if they can get me PG then they can get anyone as I was never an easy case have faith and I hope to see your BFP very soon.   

Take care

Love

Marina

xxxxxx


----------

